# Which do you prefer?



## Tom09 (Nov 4, 2008)

which do you prefer?
morning haze






sunset





Focal Point


----------



## av8er79 (Nov 4, 2008)

i like the errie look to the last one.


----------



## fightin14 (Nov 4, 2008)

last one


----------



## Mooxinator (Nov 4, 2008)

Third one


----------



## matt-l (Nov 4, 2008)

The first 2 do nothing for me really...the second one the foreground trees look OOF and is way to distracting. The last one is by far the best out of this group and thats the one i would of chose out of them all.

Good work!!!


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Nov 4, 2008)

Well I guess I'll be the odd one and say that I like the second one the most.  The hellish reds and oranges are a bit abstract, but then you get a hint of the subject matter with the rooftop barely visible.  The actual quality of the photo isn't spectacular, but I love the feel and the concept.

And as for the third one, I'm sorry, but I'm highly opposed to almost all HDRs I've seen, and this is no exception.  It's a great shot, but the typical HDR haloing and the extreme contrast kind of wreck it for me.  If your PP was a bit more subtle, then it would have been my pick too.


----------



## Tom09 (Nov 5, 2008)

cool


----------



## jv08 (Nov 6, 2008)

The third one.


----------



## jv17 (Nov 6, 2008)

im kinda awkward i prefer the 2nd one


----------

